# Supreme Commander 2 [Sammelthread]



## Azrael_SEt (25. Februar 2010)

*Supreme Commander 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo,

da ich mir das Spiel gerade vorbestellt habe, wollt ich hier schonmal Gleichgesinnte suchen! 
Stehe jeden Tag für mindestens eine Partie SupCom zur Verfügung, ob Online oder Hamachi (o.ä.) ist dabei egal.
Zocke schon seit Jahren SupCom und mich fesselt das Spiel immernoch!

*Release:*
05. März 2010 bestätigt (auch bei Steam erhältlich, zur Zeit für 44,99 € dank 10% Vorbestellungsrabatt, sonst 49,99 €)

*Beschreibung + Features:*
Supreme Commander 2 (PC) Multilingual: Amazon.de: Games




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Systemvoraussetzungen:*





Minimum: 

Windows XP/Vista/Windows 7
Processor: 2.6 GHz or better
Hard Drive: 4-5 GB, for full install & DirectX
Memory: 1GB RAM (XP) 1.5GB RAM (Vista / Win 7), 2 GiB RAM (Vista / Win 7 64 Bit)
Video: 256 MB VRAM DX9 compliant with Pixel Shader 3.0
DirectX 9.0
Internet Connection with Cable / Broadband
Empfohlen: 

Processor: 3,0 GHz Dual Core AMD or better
2GB RAM (XP / Vista / Win 7), 3 GiB RAM (Vista / Win 7 64 Bit)
Video: ATI Radeon™ X1800 or equivalant card with 256 MB VRAM with Pixel Shader 3.0
*Kopierschutz:*
(Finde grad nix über den Kopierschutz, hat evtl. mal einer nen Link? Bleibt es denn bei Steam als einzige Kopierschutzmechanismus?)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[experimentelle Einheiten spielen eine noch größere Rolle als im 1. Teil]

*Trailer:*
- einen Großteil der Trailer kann man per Steam finden/schauen
- Gameplaytrailer (youtube)

*Demo (nur per Steam):*
Supreme Commander 2 Demo on Steam
(Danke boerigard)

*Vorschau (pcgames.de):*
Supreme Commander 2-Vorschau: Warum nicht gleich so? Plus: Neue Screenshots




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[Massenschlachten der Superlative, bis zu 1000 Einheiten pro Spieler]

*Shops:*
- Supreme Commander 2 für 32,49 € inkl. Versand nach Deutschland von play.com (UK) (inkl. 2 exklusiver Bonuskarten)
- SupCom 2 auf amazon.de für 49,40 €





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[größere Unterschiede bei den einzelnen Fractionen als im ersten Teil]

*Spiel ist Multilingual (Multi 5), d.h. auch die UK Version beinhaltet die deutsche Sprache!*

*Nützliche Infos:*
- wem was einfällt 
- Spiel unterstützt (wie der 1. Teil auch) 2 Monitore!!! (hoffe man kann endlich einen Bildschirm nur als Strategiekarte einstellen, so dass man ganz normal per Maus die Karte bewegen kann am Bildschirmrand....)
- vorerst keine Unterstützung für selbsterstellte Karten (evtl. per Patch)

*Danksagungen:*
- boerigard
- RedBrain
*----------------------------------------------------------------------*

Wer holt sich das Spiel noch? Wer zockt mit mir ne Runde?
Schon einer den AC1000 Trailer gesehen? Das Teil ist mal richtig geil, vorallem wenn man Call of Duty MW2 gespielt hat  AC130 FTW!


----------



## boerigard (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suupreme Commander 2 [Sammelthread]*

Supreme Commander 2 Demo auf Steam:
Supreme Commander 2 Demo on Steam


----------



## hempsmoker (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suupreme Commander 2 [Sammelthread]*

Bin zwar jetzt nicht so der Strategiespiel-Fan, aber SupCommander fand ich ganz lustig. Aber für nen Sammelthread solltest du ein paar Infos in deinen StartPost einbauen. 

zum Beispiel: Release-Termin, Spielbeschreibeung (sofern vorhanden), Videos/Trailer (sofern vorhanden).


----------



## Azrael_SEt (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suupreme Commander 2 [Sammelthread]*

Bin grad dabei 
Bin nur grad auf Arbeit und da sind manche Seiten gesperrt


----------



## hempsmoker (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suupreme Commander 2 [Sammelthread]*



Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Bin grad dabei
> Bin nur grad auf Arbeit und da sind manche Seiten gesperrt



Hehe, ja das kenne ich . 

Aber so siehts schonmal viel Besser aus! Danke für die Infos!

Zwecks Kopierschutz: Steam-Spiele haben soweit ich weiß, keinen separaten Kopierschutz wie DRM oder SecureRom.


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suupreme Commander 2 [Sammelthread]*

Da ich das erste schon gerne gespielt habe ist der 2. Teil für mich ein Pflichtkauf.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suupreme Commander 2 [Sammelthread]*

Die Frage ist nur, ist es Steam only? Habe da keine Infos gefunden bisher... oder kann ich es auch ohne Steam nutzen?

@Jack ONeill:
Wo hast du es denn bestellt/ wirst es bestellen? Habe bisher kein günstigeres Angebot als Play.com gefunden. (Keyshops kommen nicht in Frage, wenn dann schon mit Original-DVD!)


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suupreme Commander 2 [Sammelthread]*

Ich warte bis zum Release und kauf es dann im Laden. Runterladen geht bei mir nicht, oder würde viel zu lange dauern.


----------



## RedBrain (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suupreme Commander 2 [Sammelthread]*



			
				Azreal_SET schrieb:
			
		

> *Systemvoraussetzungen:*
> 
> Minimum:
> 
> ...



Du kannst noch zusatzliche Zeilen reinschreiben wegen 64 Bit Betriebsystem:

Bei Minimum
2 GiB RAM (Vista / Win 7 64 Bit)

Bei Empfohlen
3 GiB RAM (Vista / Win 7 64 Bit)


greetz
RedBrain


----------



## Azrael_SEt (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suupreme Commander 2 [Sammelthread]*



Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Ich warte bis zum Release und kauf es dann im Laden. Runterladen geht bei mir nicht, oder würde viel zu lange dauern.


 
Das wär mir viel zu teuer und ich seh nciht ein warum die Britten weniger bezahlen sollen als wir. Und bei 15€ gespart pro Spiel, da sind es auch schonmal 3 Spiele im Monat  oder ein 3D Kinobesuch.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suupreme Commander 2 [Sammelthread]*

Also hier die News im Bezug auf Steam 
HLP | News | Steam Games: Supreme Commander 2 mit Steam-Integration

Spiel muss also über Steam Aktiviert werden, ein zusätlicher Kopierschutz wird nicht verwendet.


----------



## boerigard (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suupreme Commander 2 [Sammelthread]*

Und, hat schon jemand die Demo getestet?
Hier mal ein paar Bilder aus dem Tutorial und dem Anfang der ersten Mission.

Mit meiner Meinung halte ich mich noch zurück.


----------



## Snixx (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suupreme Commander 2 [Sammelthread]*

Wer einen echten Nachfolger erwartet wird mehr als enttäuscht sein wie ich finde. Nach der Demo habe ich den Eindruck ich habe SC Light gespielt...

- Experimantels sind in ca 1 min gebaut und das nur durch den Commander 
- Reichweite der meisten Einheiten stark reduziert. Siehe Uboote, Commander, Landeinheiten wie Panzer
- Ein Schlachtschiff was Erfahrungslevel 4 hat, hat soviel HP wie das Uboot Experimantel der UEF
- Ressourcensystem wie schon bekannt einfach nur öde, man kann Massen an Einheiten spammen
- Farben sehr bunt bzw gewöhnungsbedürftig
- Story noch skuriler als in Teil 1
- Spielt sich für mich wie eine Art C&C Teil
- Das neue Upgrade Menue für Land/Wasser/Gebäude/ACU/Luft ist eher nur sehr oberflächlich, da man sehr schnell Punkte fürs forschen bekommt und man nach 20 min eh alle Upgrades in einem Baum 
  errungen hat. So dass man es gleich hätte weglassen können.
- Alles in allem wird auch alles viel zu schnell gebaut
- Miese Texturen ab und zu. UEF Texturen sind nur Blau oder Gelb also ein Farbton. Keine Abstufungen. 


- Gebäude lassen sich auch nicht mehr mit einander verbinden um zB wie in Teil 1 die Energiekosten zu senken etc.



+ Grafikeffekte sind leicht verbessert aber auch gewöhnungsbedürftig 
+ Performance ist gut bis sehr gut bei mir


Fazit nach der Demo wohlbemerkt:

Alle die es als einen Pflichtkauf sahen, so wie ich, unbedingt die Demo von Steam spielen und nochmal entscheiden.
Wem SC1 zu schwer/kompliziert war, hat hier wohl dennoch seinen Spass alle andere unbedingt antesten und sehen ob es wirklich der "Blindkauf" wird.

Allen in Allem mehr Herz für die XBOX360 gehabt als für den PC. Für die Konsole evtl. spassig aber für den PC nunja ich werde es mir nun doch nicht kaufen 

Grüße


----------



## RedBrain (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suupreme Commander 2 [Sammelthread]*

Es gibt keine Möglichkeiten, Supreme Commander 2 mit 24x AA (egde detect ), AAA und 16x AF zu konfigurieren. Grund: kein Effekt, es geht nur über interne Einstellungen des Spiels. -_-
Ich finde auch keine Ini sowie cfg-Dateien im Spielverzeichnis. >.<


Doch das alte Spiel Supreme Commander Forged Alliance kann man machen. Kommt mit leichten Grafikfehler (s. Bilder) raus. Die Küste wurden "überblendet" 

EDIT: Anwendung kopiert und umbenannt zu UT3.exe -> keine Wirkung


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suupreme Commander 2 [Sammelthread]*

Ich finde SupCom 1 ist ein ganz anderes Spiel wie SupCom 2
bei der 1 fand ich die den Wirtschaftlichen aspekt gut. Aber der fehlt bei der 2 komplett. Die einheiten von der 1 haben mir auch besser gefallen. Ich werte mir die 2 holen ja. Aber erst wenn genug mods heraus sind die bessere einheiten und eine bessere KI ermöglichen. Solange Spiel ich noch die 1 und fertig.


----------



## Shi (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suupreme Commander 2 [Sammelthread]*

Übrigens kannst du den Threadnamen auch selber ändern. Geh beim Startpost unter Ändern, dann Erweitert -> voilà


----------



## newjohnny (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suupreme Commander 2 [Sammelthread]*

Schon der erste Teil hat mir super gefallen, zocke ihn immer noch gern!
Teil 2 ist also einer meiner Pflichtkäufe!
Hätte definitiv Lust auf Onlineschlachten .
Aber geht das nur über Steam?

mfg newjohnny

Edit: Uups, das wurde schon geklärt.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (3. März 2010)

*AW: Suupreme Commander 2 [Sammelthread]*



RedBrain schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Möglichkeiten, Supreme Commander 2 mit 24x AA (egde detect ), AAA und 16x AF zu konfigurieren. Grund: kein Effekt, es geht nur über interne Einstellungen des Spiels. -_-
> Ich finde auch keine Ini sowie cfg-Dateien im Spielverzeichnis. >.<
> 
> 
> ...


 
mit nHancer funktionierts bei mir. Spiel geht von 100FPS bei 4:AA und 4:AF auf 15 FPS bei Maximum. Sihet dann zwar etwas besser aus, aber mehr auch nicht. Downsampling bring den selben Effekt. Von 2500er Auflösung runter auf 1680er nur eine Einbuße von 100 auf 60 FPS.

Die Demo is wirklich sch****. Oh man und ich habs schon vorbestellt, naja was solls. Leider kann man in der Demo keine Multiplayerpartie spielen  Hoffe ja das der MP nicht alzu schlecht ist.


----------



## Eightballz (4. März 2010)

*AW: Suupreme Commander 2 [Sammelthread]*

wie schauts aus?...gibts schon erfahrungen im multiplayer?


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Suupreme Commander 2 [Sammelthread]*

Das Spiel kommt erst Morgen am 5. raus 

Das heißt zur Zeit Spiel noch keiner Online


----------



## riedochs (4. März 2010)

*AW: Suupreme Commander 2 [Sammelthread]*

Meins ist gestern in England auf die Reise gegangen.


----------



## Eightballz (4. März 2010)

*AW: Suupreme Commander 2 [Sammelthread]*

ach mist...dann heißts warten


----------



## JoxX (5. März 2010)

Das Spiel wird bei mir sicher super laufen 
Hab nen i5 750 und ne HD 4890
Hmm... will jetzt endlich spielen


----------



## Fl_o (5. März 2010)

Demo hat auch dafür gesorgt das ich mir stark überlege ob ich das game kaufe zumal ich finde das die Hauptfigur der totale Gay Lord ist


----------



## riedochs (10. März 2010)

Schönes Game. Aber mal ne Frage: Hat schon wer de 2. / 3. Cybrian Mission geschafft? Was tun gegen die ganzen Enigneers die deine Gebäude/Einheiten einnehmen?


----------



## multimolti (11. März 2010)

Hab gezockt und gefällt mir bisher sehr gut! Schnell Einheiten produzieren, hochforschen und METZELN! Ganz durchgeblickt habe ich noch nicht, aber das kommt sicher  Und vorallem ist es einfacher als das erste, das habe ich nie kapiert -.-

Gibt es einen Map-Editor? Hab auf die Schnelle keinen gefunden, aber in einem Ati/Gas Powered Games Video zeigt der Typ, wie er einfach mal 500 Experimentelle spawnt, und das würd ich auch gern mal ausprobieren


----------



## multimolti (11. März 2010)

Hier mal ein paar Screenshots! Läuft mit meiner Hardware (siehe Sig.) und den Settings (siehe Link) perfekt mit 60 FPS, habe es allerdings auch noch nicht mit zu vielen Einheiten probiert... pro Spieler ca. 50, also insgesamt 200. Da geht noch mehr 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-231.html#post1622657


----------



## najxi (12. März 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Schönes Game. Aber mal ne Frage: Hat schon wer de 2. / 3. Cybrian Mission geschafft? Was tun gegen die ganzen Enigneers die deine Gebäude/Einheiten einnehmen?


Spoiler:Da must du nur ne reihe Bodenverteidigungstürme bauen, so ca 4-5 am besten an der Engstelle rechts oberhalb deiner statposition. Die zerlegen die ganzen Technicker bevor sie nahe genug zum übernehmen sind. Musst dann nur noch an der schräge die unterhalb der Statposition zum Flussführt ein par Türme aufstellen, die die Techniker die über den Fluss kommen aufhalten. Wenn beide Stellen zu hast kanst du dich auf den Aufbau und die Forschung konzentrieren und dann die Basis ausschalten.


----------



## Fate T.H (12. März 2010)

multimolti schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Map-Editor? Hab auf die Schnelle keinen gefunden, aber in einem Ati/Gas Powered Games Video zeigt der Typ, wie er einfach mal 500 Experimentelle spawnt, und das würd ich auch gern mal ausprobieren



Nein diese tolle Fortsetzung *würg* besitzt kein Map-Editor bzw. keinen der zur freien verfügung steht.
Neue Maps wird es wohl als DLC geben sonst nicht.


----------



## multimolti (12. März 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Nein diese tolle Fortsetzung *würg* besitzt kein Map-Editor bzw. keinen der zur freien verfügung steht.
> Neue Maps wird es wohl als DLC geben sonst nicht.



Schei**e... das machen jetzt immer mehr Spieleentwickler. Kotzt mich langsam echt an


----------



## Amlug_celebren (15. Juli 2010)

Bin zwar nicht gaanz so begeistert, ist mir ein wenig zuu bunt, und zu fantasy mäßig, mit dem King-Cryptor und seiner Krone usw.
Aber an sich ist es dennoch recht gut gelungen, und heute wollte ich und ein Kumpel es mal über Multiplayer mal richtig rocken lassen, nur jetzt stehen wir vor nem Problem, wir könne nicht in die gegenseitigen / irgendwelchen Multiplayer matchen beitreten, und das pisst gerade ordentlich, sind auch nicht die einzigsten, habe im Internet schon mehrere gefunden, bei denen es nicht geht, bei anderen geht es dafür aber wieder...

Edit: Geht wieder, steam update und gefixt!


----------

